# breeding electric yellows help!



## Jonbon11 (Jul 2, 2012)

ive had my full grown eloectric yellows for about 3-4 months and the still havent breed! ive tried every trick in the book. does anyone have any suggestions as to why the are not breeding? their are 6 cichlids in a 40 galloon tank with many hiding spots the ph is at about8. and their are 2 males and 4 females


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

There should be one male to that tank. The females are stressed out.


----------

